

Calacanis Shreds Arrington, Calls Him "Trainwreck," "Liability," "Sociopath"  - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/calacanis-arrington-techcrunch-aol-2010-9

======
triii

      you've a had a partner ... take food out of your kid's mouth?
      

Jason has 3 teslas. Maybe he should tone down the poverty stricken rhetoric.
He is less very rich because of Arrington (allegedly) - not poor.

~~~
cletus
So, hypothetically speaking, the more someone has the more OK it is to steal
from them?

~~~
triii
I didn't say it was ok. I'm saying the rhetoric about his kids starving is
absurd.

------
cletus
Wow, is this Angels Go Nuclear week?

As incendiary as JC is (by nature), he makes an interesting case: killing the
Tech Crunch conference was all about flipping TechCrunch to AOL without giving
away a piece of the pie.

 __> >IF<< __that's the case it would make it harder to feel any sympathy over
the (very real) screwage inflicted by Fusion Garagae over the
CrunchPad/JooJoo.

------
sfgary1
That's so sad...does this mean they are not BFF's anymore?

------
aresant
Check out his further clarying comments in the thread:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/calacanis-arrington-
techcrunc...](http://www.businessinsider.com/calacanis-arrington-techcrunch-
aol-2010-9#comment-4ca20a217f8b9a657b300000)

